# femoral artery occlusion



## arizona1

How would you code femoral artery occlusion?
Thank you


----------



## SLM110

*femeral artey occlusion*

444.22


----------



## SLM110

the femorel artery is in the lower extremity


----------



## jgf-CPC

Look at 440.4


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com

SLM110 said:


> 444.22



 This is true if it is occlusion with emboli or thrombus. If you look under occlusion-arteries of extremities lower it says 444.22 but right under that is says without thrombus or emboli see arteriosclerosis 440.20.

So it depends on what it is occluded with.


----------



## mohana_protec@yahoo.co.in

*444.22*

PLease clarify whether we can considered 444.22 for arterial occulusive disease not mentioned whether it is emboli or arteriosclerotic... when we can code 440.20?

-Mohana CPC


----------



## shabna

440.20 would be appropriate when no emboli ot thrombus documented  if i am not wrong


----------

